# quel cable hdmi/dvi pour branchement mac mini sur tv lcd?



## munky1664 (29 Mai 2007)

salut à tous,

j'ouvre ce topic pour demander un conseil. J'ai une tv lcd samsung 26". Voici un lien vers le modèle exact:

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/TV-Hifi...viseur-LCD-16-9-26-66cm-HD-Ready-LE26R71B.htm

Je vais recevoir dans la semaine un mac mini core duo 1.66GHz et je voudrais le brancher sur la prise hdmi de ma tv lcd  pour en faire un media center et eventuellement un peu de surf si ma copine utilise l'imac.

j'ai trouvé ce cable chez macway: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/64...dmi-haute-definition-1m-certifie-hdmi-12.html

Je voulais savoir si ce modèle était bon pour brancher les deux appareils. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## vincebart (29 Mai 2007)

munky1664 a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> j'ouvre ce topic pour demander un conseil. J'ai une tv lcd samsung 26". Voici un lien vers le modèle exact:
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG !  

Oui, ce cable conviendra.

Hav fun


----------



## snowrider (29 Mai 2007)

moi je serais toi , je relirais bien ma notice de télé !!!

car il y a des appareils tv , videoprojecteur qui n'accepte que du HDMI avec HDCP ( protectoin du contenu par les DRM hardware) hors les mac mini n'ont pas un carte graphique HDCP ( en tout cas apple ne dis rien la dessus) donc verifie que tu peux brancher du contenu non certifié hdcp par le hdmi et la le cable que tu a choisi sera bon sinon , tu devra passer par le cable VGA ( avec l'adpatateur dvi vga fourni avec le mini)


----------



## munky1664 (29 Mai 2007)

snowrider a dit:


> moi je serais toi , je relirais bien ma notice de télé !!!
> 
> car il y a des appareils tv , videoprojecteur qui n'accepte que du HDMI avec HDCP ( protectoin du contenu par les DRM hardware) hors les mac mini n'ont pas un carte graphique HDCP ( en tout cas apple ne dis rien la dessus) donc verifie que tu peux brancher du contenu non certifié hdcp par le hdmi et la le cable que tu a choisi sera bon sinon , tu devra passer par le cable VGA ( avec l'adpatateur dvi vga fourni avec le mini)




j'ai vérifié ce que tu m'as dit et j'ai peur qu'il faille utiliser le VGA. Mais j'aimerais une confirmation.J'ai fais une capture d'écran du manuel téléchargé en ligne pour vérifier:





Qu'en pensez vous?

En meme temps, je vois beaucoup de personnes qui utilisent leur mac mini sur une tv lcd et même des samsung alors j'aurais vraiment pas de chance si j'ai pris un des modèles qui refuse l'utilisation du port hdmi pour y connecter un ordi.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## snowrider (29 Mai 2007)

Attends d'avoir le mac mini , et si en vga tu n'a pas un bonne image , passe plutot chez un revendeur magasin qui aurait ce type de cable , et demande lui si tu peux le ramener au cas ou il ne marche pas .. car d'apres l'image que tu a mis il spécifie de ne pas brancher de pc par la prise hdmi ... donc gros risque de non compatibilité ... 

désolé ...


----------



## munky1664 (29 Mai 2007)

snowrider a dit:


> Attends d'avoir le mac mini , et si en vga tu n'a pas un bonne image , passe plutot chez un revendeur magasin qui aurait ce type de cable , et demande lui si tu peux le ramener au cas ou il ne marche pas .. car d'apres l'image que tu a mis il spécifie de ne pas brancher de pc par la prise hdmi ... donc gros risque de non compatibilité ...
> 
> désolé ...



J'ai appelé samsung. Logiquement pour eux, ca doit fonctionner alors je ne sais plus quoi penser.


----------



## vincebart (29 Mai 2007)

munky1664 a dit:


> J'ai appelé samsung. Logiquement pour eux, ca doit fonctionner alors je ne sais plus quoi penser.


 
et ben ecoutes tu n'as pas 50 solutions, juste deux:
   - soit tu connais quelqu'un qui a un cable DVI/HDMI et tu lui demandes de te le preter pour essai
   - soit tu en achetes un en magazin en demandant si tu peux le leur retourner au cas ou ca ne fonctionne pass, comme l'a suggere Snowrider.

Bonne chance et tres bonne fin de journee  

Hav fun


----------



## munky1664 (29 Mai 2007)

vincebart a dit:


> et ben ecoutes tu n'as pas 50 solutions, juste deux:
> - soit tu connais quelqu'un qui a un cable DVI/HDMI et tu lui demandes de te le preter pour essai
> - soit tu en achetes un en magazin en demandant si tu peux le leur retourner au cas ou ca ne fonctionne pass, comme l'a suggere Snowrider.
> 
> ...



merci pour votre aide.

bonne fin de journée à vous.


----------



## MonsieurAntoine (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur le point d'acheter un mac mini et un écran lcd full hd (37 ou 40", samsung, lg ou toshiba), je souhaiterais donc connecter ledit mac mini au téléviseur.
Est-il possible de le connecter en dvi->hdmi sachant que tous les téléviseurs semblent exiger une carte graphique dhcp...? Si, oui, comment? Existe-t-il des téléviseurs lcd récents qui permettent ce raccordement? Si, non, cela vaut-il le coup de passer en vga? La qualité est-elle nettement moins bonne?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
Bonne soirée,

antoine.


----------



## Karamazow (15 Juin 2010)

Le Mac Mini Mid 2010 est pourvu d'une sortie audio/vidéo HDMI, donc pas besoin d'adapteur pour le raccorder à une télévision full HD.

Si vous avez les moyens, alors c'est tout bon !


----------

